# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Laravel Framework >  فریم ورک Laravel

## Javidhb

سلام،

چند وقته با یه فریم ورک (نسبتا) جدید آشنا شدم...
شدیدا پیشنهاد میکنم یه نگاهی بهش بندازید.

معماری و امکاناتش واقعا عالیه:
Laravel.com

----------


## delphi77

*درخواست اظهار نظر در مورد تاپیک*

سلام دوست عزیز

شاید شما بتوانید توی تاپیک زیر راهنمایی های مناسبی بدهید.

laravel

----------


## f37447

> معماری و امکاناتش واقعا عالیه:


بهتره که در مورد معماری اش صحبت می کردی؟

----------


## tux-world

من که چند هفته هستش حدودا دارم باهاش کد نویسی میکنم و توسط یکی از دوستان خوبم هنوز دارم یاد میگیرم. واقعا لذت بردم. خودم هنوز زیاد تبحر ندارم. انشاالله بعدا مطالبی در موردش مینویسم

----------

